# just a big list of fish



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

big list of malawi with profiles and pics

http://www.malawi-dream.info/Plan.htm


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

ps
i know there is also profiles on our site but there maybe more information there


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

The few profiles I looked at had nice pics but zero information. Site loses 3 points in my book for not having any Frontosa listing 

But really good fish photos, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

My virus software picks that up as a risky website.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

my browser and avast anti virus gave no problems


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It's not in English, but the pictures, and maps are second to none on the internet now. http://tanganyika.si/index.html http://malawi.si/


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

I need to click it one by one to check on the profile.


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

Fogelhund said:


> It's not in English, but the pictures, and maps are second to none on the internet now. http://tanganyika.si/index.html http://malawi.si/


Wow!! Nice!! added to my favs  Thanks Fogel


----------

